# Pathfinder Spellcards



## pfspellcards (Nov 27, 2014)

Wanted to tell everyone about this project of mine. They're spellcards, intended as a memory aid and spell tracking system. Each card contains the basic details of a spell, such as target, cast time, duration, range, saving throw, etc. I've gone through every spell in the Core Rulebook and created a card. Additionally, I've rewritten the long spell descriptions into short versions that fit on the cards, to serve as a quick reference.

This set also includes metamagic cards and cards for tracking spells prepared multiple times and spell slots left empty, so that your prepared casters don't have to keep writing stuff down every adventuring day.

Check it out: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748035782/spellcards-for-the-pathfinder-role-playing-game
 and you can read more about the details here: https://sites.google.com/site/ikolianspellcards/home

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Nov 27, 2016)

I have been working on something very similar as I hadn't seen these before. I'm very impressed, Robert. I think I might give up on my project and just buy yours. Good job!


----------

